# where to get appliances for rental property



## digitalatlas (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi,

Where do you look for major appliances for rental properties? I have friends (who have properties, not just armchair investors) that advise against getting new appliances, and advise in favour of used or refurbished items.

That's easier said than done...I can't find used appliances that are decent. Can it be worthwhile to buy new, if it's a decent deal? I would want half decent equipment (e.g. washer/dryer) because my places are not old and run down. But I also don't want to spend too much money. What's a good balance, and where do you find it? I've looked at the ReStore, and they sometimes have what look like deals, but often not substantially less than a lower end new unit from a big box store on sale. In which case, is a less fancy new unit better?

Thanks


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

For a dishwasher, I usually pick one up at a big box store, you can get them for $350 on sale, maybe less. For bigger stuff, kijiji is probably your best bet. People upgrading, moving, etc. You can get something a couple years old fairly cheap. Remember, asking price isn't selling price. Cash in hand to get rid of a big item goes a long way sometimes.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Never bought used when I had a tenant but as a renter, there was a local used shop in addition to things like kijiji and the local newspaper ads.

Fancy with more features usually means more things that can go wrong so my preference is for less complicated. Less complication probably increases your ability to use YouTube and other sources to DIY some of the easier fixes.

JAG is bang on with the "asking price isn't selling price, Cash is hand is a motivator" comment.


Cheers


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Had to take the opportunity to post a picture. A 1980's vintage Eatons Viking stove. I thought it looked pretty good after I cleaned it up last year before selling the property (it came with the property in 2010). Works fine, as does the matching fridge. Good thing my time isn't worth anything these days though. It took the better part of a day to clean, including all the mouse **** under the top cover.

View attachment 18538


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Not being a landlord, I can't answer your question specifically. But generally speaking it's hard to find good used major appliances anymore because they literally "don't make 'em like they used to." The days when replacement parts for Kenmore appliances could still be bought 20-30 years later are long gone. We've read sob stories on this & other sites where parts for some appliances made in East Asia couldn't be found as little as a year after purchase. With the trend toward electronic controls, if anything goes wrong with a control it's like replacing the motherboard on an obsolete computer. The unfortunate correlation to all this is that the useful life expectancy of appliances has also declined significantly.

You may as well resign yourself to buying new, unless you make a real find with a serviceable older appliance.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

The person who owned our condo replaced our fridge. It came from Best Buy. I think she said their contract division. Coast Wholesale also do a lot of of builder's specials.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Appliances are a lot cheaper than they used to be, in every way. Get new ones from Home Depot, Sears, or wherever you can get the best deal. In some cases the financing is helpful, or you can pay cash if you are flush. Don't overlook the warranty. I haven't bothered with used appliances in years. When I first started in the seventies it was quite a different story.


----------



## newbie123 (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but if these appliances are purchased used, on Kijiji or elsewhere, is there a way to tell if it's in good working condition? Will there be obvious signs that it's near the end of its life?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

In my experience, most appliances tend to fail within 90 days. After that, they tend to last for several years. Of course the stuff built today doesn't last like the stuff built in the 60's.


----------



## digitalatlas (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for all your thoughts. 

I think I will probably check the big box stores first. I dunno about Kijiji, I can't really see myself showing up with cash to pick up a fridge or something...I barely like buying anything electronic off Kijiji, how am I going to test a fridge?? I once bought a Dyson BNIB but was still skeptical, so I plugged it in at the Williams cafe, LOL, but can't see myself doing this with a fridge or a stove.

And I have first hand experience with having trouble locating parts, especially in Canada. I have shipped some small stuff in from the US, but I like to avoid doing that for obvious reasons.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

A friend of mine rents out a furnished apartment. Most tenants she says do not want furnished.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Not with all the bedbugs and roaches out there...you'd have to be desperate to rent a furnished place.

https://globalnews.ca/news/3638975/bed-bug-infested-cities/

https://www.heat-assault.com/demand-breakdown-map


----------



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

I generally get them from Costco as you get 2 years worth of warranty, no shipping cost and decent tech support. I generally put in the lease that appliances are provided as-is and if they fail the landlord will repair/replace them at his discretion. This ensure that tenants don't abuse the appliances because they know I may not replace them. 

I also find Costco to be much cheaper than big box like homedepot. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

for my rental units I always bought new, and quality. By quality I don't mean all the bells and whistles, I mean reliable. for stoves I sould skip models with convection oven, and fifth burner (keep warm) thing. Fridges - I always paid a bit more for a fridge with tough drawers and shelves that won't break easily, and very well insulated so the compressor is not working all the time to keep it cool. Again the key is reliablity as the more reliable the appliance the less time you spend fixing things. Almost always I got a deal at a specialty appliance store selling off last years model, or a dent where no one would see it, or what have you.


----------

